# Peeping Tom



## PredatorSlayer (Jun 5, 2010)

I bought a trail camera to catch a peeping tom. The lady that I bought it from said that her ex husband put it outside of her house to spy on her. Has any body ever caught a peeping tom with a game camera?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Interesting; if it is one with a flash I would expect it to be either broken or stolen. Probably want an infra red model that is very well hidden.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

I know there are some inexpensive monitoring systems on the market. For a couple hundred bucks you could have peace of mind. You can set up 4 or more cameras around your yard that link to a video system inside. That is if your trail cam doesn't work out as planned.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Good luck. I hope you catch the bastage. :evil:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

PredatorSlayer said:


> I bought a trail camera to catch a peeping tom. The lady that I bought it from said that her ex husband put it outside of her house to spy on her. Has any body ever caught a peeping tom with a game camera?


No, but me and another guy got turned in for being peeping toms at a motel back in the day. Geeze, we got taken down to the police station and everything. The woman was a goofball, running around nude in her motel room with the curtains half open.....uh, I mean fully open.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Interesting... :lol: :shock:


----------

